# Immortelle hard SF novel cover



## Justin Swanton (Mar 10, 2020)

This is my second attempt at a decent cover for my forthcoming novel Immortelle. Input more than welcome.

The novel itself combines a killer asteroid (1036 Ganymed) knocked out of orbit onto a collision course with Earth, the first manned mission to Mars, and an asteroid-like alien craft also headed for Mars. I'll be offering it for free to forumites. Busy creating the ebook at present.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 10, 2020)

I like the setting and the text and the ambience - the most part I think it's really good and I'm impressed. The one thing putting me off is the figure in the foreground. First the colours of his suit make me immediately think of Buzz Lightyear. Then I look more closely at him and he just looks out of place, not least with his hands on a missing object, and the lighting does seem to match the backdrop. I might suggest replacing the foreground figure with a distant and less distinct figure, to go with the rest of the atmosphere you're projecting. Just a thought.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 10, 2020)

Might I suggest that you eliminate the author name background shading band and instead just outline the font (after you may want to consider the same for the others, or not). Also, I'd suggest not using an 'expanded font' for the tagline and author name, perhaps even a slightly heavier font (though I get you're not wanting to match or exceed the title font weight). Just a touch of blur/de-resolution of the character might help Brian's concerns.

Great work, looks like you have something good there 

HTH

K2


----------



## StilLearning (Mar 11, 2020)

I really like it, beautiful work. The figure's colour scheme doesn't bother me, and I really like the suit design. But on close inspection it does look like he's either reaching for an invisible object or about to attempt a forwards roll! All in all it's lovely, well done!


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is the revised cover after thinking about the input from this thread. This is my best shot.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 11, 2020)

@Justin Swanton ; What did you do the work in? Clearly the image has layers to make that change, but the question is did you save the layers.  In any case, I prefer the first version over the second (sorry), but just for fun--if you would like and wouldn't mind--I'd like to play with it a bit if I could get your core elements: the background, spaceman image, and be told what fonts you used.

Perhaps I could lend a different perspective for you to hammer out a final version. Up to you...

P.S.: I don't have an issue with his hands. It's a space suit, they're stiff and extended fingers might be the norm.

K2


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 11, 2020)

-K2- said:


> @Justin Swanton ; What did you do the work in? Clearly the image has layers to make that change, but the question is did you save the layers.  In any case, I prefer the first version over the second (sorry), but just for fun--if you would like and wouldn't mind--I'd like to play with it a bit if I could get your core elements: the background, spaceman image, and be told what fonts you used.
> 
> Perhaps I could lend a different perspective for you to hammer out a final version. Up to you...
> 
> ...


It's in Photoshop. I can give you the file if you like along with the fonts. Are you familiar with the programme?


----------



## -K2- (Mar 12, 2020)

Justin Swanton said:


> It's in Photoshop. I can give you the file if you like along with the fonts. Are you familiar with the programme?



Yes... I have 7 and 4, but usually use 2.1. I likely don't need the fonts, but you could add those files if you want to make sure. I'll PM you my email if the file isn't so large it can't be sent that way. Also, raw images (background and spaceman) adds a bit of flexibility.  Have you considered the overlap for the binding edge and back cover (if you intend to print it)?

K2


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 12, 2020)

-K2- said:


> Yes... I have 7 and 4, but usually use 2.1. I likely don't need the fonts, but you could add those files if you want to make sure. I'll PM you my email if the file isn't so large it can't be sent that way. Also, raw images (background and spaceman) adds a bit of flexibility.  Have you considered the overlap for the binding edge and back cover (if you intend to print it)?
> 
> K2


I work with Photoshop CS6 - not sure if 7 can open it. Otherwise I can just send you the raw images. The astronaut is two pictures. I took the hands from the one.

And ta for the interest!


----------



## Matteo (Mar 12, 2020)

Hmm...I can see Buzz Lightyear - maybe change the green?  And it does look he was holding something and it's been "photoshopped" out.

And, if I may, perhaps "cannot" is better than "can't"?  Sounds more definitive to me.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 12, 2020)

Justin Swanton said:


> I work with Photoshop CS6 - not sure if 7 can open it. Otherwise I can just send you the raw images. The astronaut is two pictures. I took the hands from the one.
> 
> And ta for the interest!



That would be fine and I'd prefer it. By the way, did you mean for him *not* to have air and environmental support to survive? I noticed the frame of his pack is empty.

K2


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 12, 2020)

-K2- said:


> That would be fine and I'd prefer it. By the way, did you mean for him *not* to have air and environmental support to survive? I noticed the frame of his pack is empty.
> 
> K2



OK, raw files this evening.

That's a Martian Z-1 suit - the back can attach to an airlock and that's where the astronaut enters the suit. Life support is built in.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 12, 2020)

Justin Swanton said:


> OK, raw files this evening.
> 
> That's a Martian Z-1 suit - the back can attach to an airlock and that's where the astronaut enters the suit. Life support is built in.



No, actually it attaches to the back of that suit on the frame. The frame also has ports for umbilicals also... but the PLSS is an external unit. Also, the person in the suit, you may need to change their face. Though NASA is not forcing copyright to the image, the person inside might regarding their likeness.  Perhaps a reflected world over the dome might be in order.

K2


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 12, 2020)

-K2- said:


> No, actually it attaches to the back of that suit on the frame. The frame also has ports for umbilicals also... but the PLSS is an external unit. Also, the person in the suit, you may need to change their face. Though NASA is not forcing copyright to the image, the person inside might regarding their likeness.  Perhaps a reflected world over the dome might be in order.
> 
> K2


Dammit! Now I need to find a backpack with the correct lighting.

The pic comes from Wikipedia and is in the public domain, so no worries there.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 12, 2020)

Justin Swanton said:


> Dammit! Now I need to find a backpack with the correct lighting.
> The pic comes from Wikipedia and is in the public domain, so no worries there.



I'd not worry about correct lighting too much. That can be added. This might help you: https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20170005909.pdf

Yes, I saw that, but again... a 'for profit' venture might be something that would perk the ears of the guy in the suit. IOW, he may have granted the use of his likeness by NASA and their use, but I doubt that he signed off on everyone's use. Usually, that would mean nothing...right up to the point there is money to be made involved.

Anywho, it's your cover so your choice. I'm just making a suggestion.

Besides, it would also help if you had the outer helmet/shield and cover as well:






K2


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 12, 2020)

And here goes with the proposed amendments. I've replaced the helmet and head, added a backpack, and desaturated the green bands to get away from the Lightyear look. Does it work?


----------



## -K2- (Mar 12, 2020)

*Much* nicer, but still consider this:
(These are ALL just my opinion... it's YOUR cover, you have to like it)

A. Save each version as you work on it.
1. Bring your figure size back up a little. Perhaps halfway between your original and final version.
2. Recenter the figure.
3. Eliminate the shaded band at the bottom (to make your text not blend in).
4. Shadow (behind each letter) or outline your name on the bottom to ensure it stands out from the background.
5. Use a standard width (not expanded) font for your name and the tag-line.
5a. Bring your name up to match the space on the sides at the bottom (after the width reduction).
6. My 'opinion' is that your name and the tag-line will look fine if they're narrower than the title... but, if you don't like it, bring them up in size. The tag-line I believe should definitely be narrower.
7. My opinion again, I don't care for your name and tag-line font. First off it needs to be heavier (bolder), but to my eye (though I get the desire to have circular lowercase A's, E's, and O's) I wonder if 'small caps' might look better (first letter is tall, others though caps are shorter/smaller).
8. Try applying a touch of blur/deresolution to the figure (to make it match the background density).
9. I like the faded title at the bottom as though looking through a haze and rising from behind the ridge... But, I think you need to have the top portion of the font be crisp.
10. The title font would be better if it was taller... but due to the length of the name it would destroy the nice rounded shape. So perhaps a couple pixel boost in size (outline in the same color) might make it look just slightly bolder and stand out more (I say just a couple since the spacing is nice already. Too much will wreck the nice effect).

Just my opinions,

K2


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 12, 2020)

Justin Swanton said:


> And here goes with the proposed amendments. I've replaced the helmet and head, added a backpack, and desaturated the green bands to get away from the Lightyear look. Does it work?



I think this works much, much better than the original. 

The best way to test it is to reduce the image to the size you'll see on the amazon book listing, to get an idea of how clear the image and text is at a reduced size. While neither will be particularly clear, you'll want to ensure it at least says "SF".


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 12, 2020)

OK, I've disguised the darkened area behind the author name, slightly blurred the astronaut so he blends in better with the background, and darkened the title. After playing around I prefer the spacing of the tagline and author name as they are. That's just me. 

I had a look at Amazon book thumbnails and checked mine against them. Seems to work.

Thanks again for some very useful criticism.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice work. I hope it serves you very well.

K2


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 12, 2020)

Justin Swanton said:


> Input more than welcome.



I've just thought - have you had it well-critiqued? Just that our critiques section is pretty quiet at the moment.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Mar 13, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


> I've just thought - have you had it well-critiqued? Just that our critiques section is pretty quiet at the moment.



I don't think an MS can be critiqued enough. Mine has been gone over by a few proofreaders and quite extensively corrected. It's fairly polished now. Would it take long to critique 110 000 words? I want to hurry up and get rich and famous.


----------

